# Spaghetti Tree



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2008)

[video=youtube;8WLnTGdZCgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WLnTGdZCgA[/video]


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 8, 2008)

Monty Python in the Holy Grail said:


> GUARD #2: It could be carried by an African swallow!
> GUARD #1: Oh, yeah, an African swallow maybe, but not a European
> swallow, that's my point.
> GUARD #2: Oh, yeah, I agree with that...


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 8, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> YouTube - An astonishing botanical find (4:14)



Ha! 

When I saw the subject line, I really thought you were going to post the classic April Fools joke from the BBC:

YouTube - Swiss Spaghetti Harvest 1957


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - An astonishing botanical find (4:14)
> ...



Yep, I've seen that before.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 8, 2008)

Glad I don't have one of those. My family would be having me cook spaghetti every night for dinner, and I would gain 100 pounds from eating it.


----------

